# Epiploic appendagitis



## dyerjean (May 3, 2012)

I am coding an ED Chart and this is the final diagnosis. The only ICD-9 code I can come up with is noninfectious gastroenteritis but that doesn't really fit the definition I found in the dictionary and on the web (epiploicappendagitis.com).

Thanks!!

Jean


----------



## koatsj (May 3, 2012)

I would go with 569.89 as there really is no specific code for this. 751.5 would work if it was stated it was a congenital anomaly. Hope this helps you


----------



## dyerjean (May 3, 2012)

Yes, it does help. Once I found the definition I tried to code for a colon disorder, never even thinking of trying intestine disorder. Thank you!


----------



## koatsj (May 3, 2012)

You are welcome!


----------



## srinivas r sajja (May 3, 2012)

I'd go with 557.0.


----------



## Kathleen Perkins-Lee (May 4, 2012)

i would not use the 557.0 as it stated infarction, not infection.


----------

